# [EVDL] EVLN: 24 hour Leaf EV Test Drive



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Whilst a good idea and innovative too, a day isn't really long enough to ma=
ke a good assessment for such a perceived radical change in direction for t=
he average motorist.

Seems to me that a better system would be to 'hire' the Leaf to the potenti=
al purchaser for a week or so at the lower end of standard hire rates and t=
hen, if the hirer ends up ordering one, to knock the hire cost off the purc=
hase cost. Everyone's a winner.

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk



> brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> > =
> 
> ...


----------

